# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تقسیم کردن عکس

## mostafa612003

سلام
چه طوری می توانم یک عکس را به چند قسمت تقسیم کنم؟

متشکرم

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

این سوال را قبلا در قسمت زیر پرسیده بودی :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=10645
اگر میخواهی عکس را به قسمتهای مساوی تقسیم کنی باید آرگومانهای دستوری که گفتم را درست تنظیم کنی .
اگر متوجه منظورم نشدی بگو تا یک مثال بنویسم .
 :)

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
ببخشید من فکر کردم که سوال قبلیم را بد مطرح کردم و فکر می کردم چیزی که شما گفتید باعث کپی شدن یک عکس می شود نه تقسیم شدن عکس

ممنون می شوم که یک مثال برایم بزنید برای اینکه من می خواهم یک پازل درست کنم
متشکرم

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

ببخشید یکم دیر جواب دادم
توجه کنید که مختصات و عرض و طول چگونه تنظیم شده اند .
 :)

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## S.Azish

کنترلی در VB هست به نام  Microsoft PictureClip Control که به نظر من ساده تر از روشهای دیگه هست.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
ببخشید من وقتی که این کنترل را روی فرم می گذارم موقع اجرا ظاهر نمی شود
باید قبلش تنظیماتی را انجام دهم ؟


متشکرم

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

خاصیت دیداری این کنترل همیشه خاموش است و لازم نیست دیده شود .
این کنترل تصویری را در خود نگهداری میکند و ما میتوانیم تصویر را به قسمتهای مختلف تقسیم کنیم و از تکه های جداشده استفاده کنیم .
توجه کنید که با تنظیم خاصیتهای زیر میتوانید از این کنترل استفاده کنید باز هم اگر نتوانستید بگویید تا یک مثال بفرستم .
        PictureClip1.Picture = LoadPicture&#40;"Test.bmp"&#41;
        
        PictureClip1.ClipX = MyX
        PictureClip1.ClipY = MyY
        PictureClip1.ClipHeight = MyHeight
        PictureClip1.ClipWidth = MyWidth
        PictureClip1.StretchX = MyStretchX
        PictureClip1.StretchY = MyStretchY
        
        Picture1.Picture = PictureClip1.Clip

----------

